# Guppy Help!



## Daisymh (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this whole fish breeding stuff. I wondered if anyone could help me. I have what i thought was a pregnant guppy. She is really big and squarish shape. Her what was black gravid spot has changed to a pinky colour. Can anyone explain whats going on?! thank you! 

Here is a picture -


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Fixed your pic for you.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

From what I've read and what I've experienced (I have 1 about to pop and 3 more close to that), they get the black gravid patch. I believe it is the early stage of the eggs. The eggs start to swell and lighten in color (pink or orange, like sushi). They well then get dark again as the fry (guppy babies) start to develop eyes and other organs. It will seem like it takes FOREVER and it'll look like they might explode if they brush up against a rock the wrong way. 

I hope this is correct. Anybody else please feel free to correct me.


----------

